# Whisper my name in your heart, and I will be there



## Ljilly28

Run free, royal Toby. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## DNL2448

I am so sorry, Barb. Toby was well loved.


----------



## My Big Kahuna

I'm so sorry  He is pain free and smiling at you from the Rainbow Bridge <3


----------



## Laurie

Barb....I'm so sorry for your loss. I have shed so many tears today reading the threads on Toby. 

RIP handsome boy!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

I am so sorry, Barb and family. When I saw the sun peek out not long ago, I took that to mean Toby had made it. Rest in peace HRH.


----------



## LibertyME

so very sorry Barb...


----------



## my4goldens

So very sorry. Rest in peace, Toby.


----------



## mylissyk

Play hard and run fast Toby, and every once in awhile peek in down here and let your mom know you love her.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Beautiful. I can picture Toby already smiling that smile into your heart, that picture tells so clearly how greatly he loved and was loved. 

I am so sorry you had to say good bye,


----------



## Sam's dad

My sincere condolences. RIP beauty boy....beautiful picture


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What a beautiful smiling boy. Just remember the love affair never ever dies... that love goes on forever. He's just behind the thin veil that separates us from forever life. Hugs and warm healing thoughts to you and your family. Godspeed Toby... send your mom some Godwinks!


----------



## hubbub

We were just outside and I marveled at how beautiful the day was. It reminded me of Toby lounging inside under the umbrella. 

Then I noticed the moon in the sky in the middle of the day - a beautiful thing quite unexpected, just as your relationship with Toby was and always will be.


----------



## Otter

Please except our condolences.
I have been following the other thread since it started.
We are very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## tobysmommy

Rest in peace, beautiful boy. Run free now and play.

My sincerest condolences, Barb. Toby knew how deeply you loved him, and he will return that love beyond his final breath on earth, into eternity.
Weeping with you and sending you strength in my heart.


----------



## walexk

Even though we have never met, I understand fully the emotions that you are going through. Toby was a loved boy and is now running free at the bridge, joined by Vivien and Sweeney Todd who are playing with him right now.
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## sammydog

He was a lucky boy, from the beginning to the end. My heart goes out to you!


----------



## 2golddogs

I am so very sorry. Rest in peace Toby.


----------



## GoldensGirl

The sky will be brighter tonight for the addition of Toby's star.

Writing "On Joy and Sorrow," Khalil Gibran tells us:
The deeper that sorrow carves into your being, the more joy you can contain.
Is not the cup that holds your wine the very cup that was burned in the potter's oven?
And is not the lute that soothes your spirit, the very wood that was hollowed with knives?
When you are joyous, look deep into your heart and you shall find it is only that which has given you sorrow that is giving you joy.
When you are sorrowful look again in your heart, and you shall see that in truth you are weeping for that which has been your delight. 

Barb, nursing Toby over the last months and now setting him free has hollowed out new places in your heart - a heart that grew bigger to hold your incredible love for him. Someday I hope the new hollows carved by today's sorrow will fill with joy again.

For now, I wish I could hold you in my arms and cry along with you.


----------



## magiclover

Hugs to you Barb. I am so sorry.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Run with the wind Toby...run n play! You will always be remembered...


----------



## GoldenSail

I am so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry for your loss of Toby. He was such a beautiful boy, may his spirit live forever in your heart.


----------



## ggdenny

Toby, you are so beautiful. Rest in Peace and enjoy all of the shenanigans at the Bridge.


----------



## Dallas Gold

So many of us got to know and love Toby here through your posts. I will miss you dear boy, as will many of us here. Godspeed, you were a much-loved and cherished boy.


----------



## doglvr00

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Toby.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I am so terribly sorry. I never posted on your thread because these things just tear me up. That photo has me in tears. Many hugs and much love to you. Peace sweet Toby, may Meggie find you and welcome you with her silly kisses and bounces.


----------



## tippykayak

Oh Toby, sleep soft. Good dog.


----------



## hollyk

Chapter Eight
A Parable of Immortality
by Henry Van ****


I am standing upon the seashore.
A ship at my side spreads her white sails to the morning breeze 
and starts for the blue ocean.
She is an object of beauty and strength, 
and I stand and watch until at last she hangs 
like a speck of white cloud 
just where the sea and sky come down to mingle with each other. 
Then someone at my side says, 
" There she goes! "
Gone where?
Gone from my sight . . . that is all.
She is just as large in mast and hull and spar 
as she was when she left my side 
and just as able to bear her load of living freight 
to the place of destination.
Her diminished size is in me, not in her.
And just at the moment 
when someone at my side says, 
" There she goes! " there are other eyes watching her coming . . . and other voices ready to take up the glad shout . . .
" Here she comes! "

Barb, I read this at my father's funeral last year. It gave me comfort. I hope it does the same for you.
Run Free Sweet Toby.


----------



## Merlins mom

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Run free Toby and rest in peace.


----------



## elly

Oh I am so so sorry, hes such a beautiful boy, that smile will live on forever. Run free lovely Toby. xx


----------



## paula bedard

Barb, I have no doubt that HRH...the indefeatable spirit that he is, is holding court at the Bridge now and looking forward to the day he'll catch up with you again.

Hugs to you and the family, Tito, and Tiny.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Barb, The only one who can love him as much as you did will care for Toby until you see him again.

I am sorry, (HUGS) June


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm crying after reading your post. Toby was loved by so many people who never even met him. He was truly a very special dog. I wish there were some way to take away your sadness but I know there isn't. Hugs to you.


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so sorry. May the wonderful memories you hold in your heart bring you comfort. Hugs

RIP Sweet Toby


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

I am so very sorry-it is NEVER easy saying goodbye.
Toby lived the ROYAL life with you and he KNEW how much you loved him, right up to the end.
Smooch and Snobear have welcomed him.
Our goodbye is temporary-we will see them again!


----------



## Lilliam

Toby's story has touched me so deeply. I'm so very sorry for your loss. I'm so sorry.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I'm so sorry, you have my sincerest condolences. Your stories of Toby showed true love, dedication and light hearted humor during the roller coaster ride. Hope he sends you some signs. 

Rest in Peace Toby.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP HRH Toby. You were loved by many....


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm crying as well. So VERY sorry for the loss of Toby. But I know he is running free now, free of pain as he did in his youth. Di look out for Toby.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so sorry, Barb. Toby had a life that many would envy. He was well-loved, and returned that love in spades.

Just remember-I know you are in pain, missing him, but he is pain free now, running at the bridge.


----------



## Deber

He treads upon the most highest of highs, where time has no meaning. You will meet again and the years will disapear as like they were but a second. Tread well Mr. Toby until you meet with your family again.

I am so sorry Barb.


----------



## dborgers

His picture is of such a beautiful smiling boy. No doubt smiling on you now, Barb. 

You gave him a wonderful life here on Earth. You will see him again.



> Do not stand at my grave and weep,
> I am not there; I do not sleep.
> I am a thousand winds that blow,
> I am the diamond glints on snow,
> I am the sun on ripened grain,
> I am the gentle autumn rain.
> When you awaken in the morning’s hush
> I am the swift uplifting rush
> Of quiet birds in circling flight.
> I am the soft starlight at night.
> Do not stand at my grave and cry,
> I am not there; I did not die.


----------



## cubbysan

I didn't realize he was almost 14, what a great long life. So sorry, and hugs going to you.


----------



## Rainheart

I am so sorry, Barb. I know how hard it must have been, but Toby is pain-free running like a pup again with all of his friends at the bridge.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Toby had a wonderful long life full of more love than he knew what to do with. You gave him that, and in return, he gave you his heart too. Their lives are always too short, regardless of how long they live. 

Run Free Toby! Say hi to Maxine.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes

I am so sorry for your loss.
Rest in peace, beautiful boy. Run free now and play.


----------



## Debles

Tears flowing as I read this. I am so sorry and know how hard it will be without him. Godspeed dear Toby, have fun with all your golden friends at the Bridge.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Very, very sorry for your loss. You went above and beyond to see that HRH's last days were the best possible. I know he will be thought of every single day.


----------



## Jige

R.I.P Toby ol boy. You will never be forgotten. Run fast and free.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for your loss. May you cherish all of your memories...he will be in your heart forever!! Rest in Peace sweet Toby!!


----------



## gold4me

It is never ever easy! Rest in peace Toby!


----------



## BeauShel

Barb,

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Toby. You gave him the best life any golden could ever ask for. I pray that all the memories you have will help to give you some peace during your time of grief. My heart really goes out to you. HRH was a special boy to so many people here.


----------



## goldensmum

To say sorry for your loss always seems so trite, but it is heartfelt. I am sure that Toby will now be introducing himself to his new subjects (friends)

WEEP NOT FOR ME THOUGH I AM GONE
INTO THAT GENTLE NIGHT
GRIEVE IF YOU WILL BUT NOT FOR LONG
UPON MY SOUL’S SWEET FLIGHT

I AM AT PEACE, MY SOULS AT REST
THERE IS NO NEED FOR TEARS
FOR WITH YOUR LOVE I WAS SO BLESSED
FOR ALL THOSE MANY YEARS


THERE IS NO PAIN, I SUFFER NOT
THE FEAR NOW IS ALL GONE
PUT NOW THESE THINGS OUT OF YOUR THOUGHTS
IN YOUR MEMORY I LIVE ON

REMEMBER NOT MY FIGHT FOR BREATH
REMEMBER NOT THE STRIFE
PLEASE DO NOT DWELL UNPON MY DEATH
BUT CELEBRATE MY LIFE 
(constance jenkins)

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Toby, you will be missed so much


----------



## hubbub

I thought of your love and caring for Toby when I read this statement from the Dalai Lama today:

"Compassion is something really worthwhile. It is not just a religious or spiritual subject, not a matter of ideology. It is not a luxury, it is a necessity."


----------



## Melanie

So sorry for you loss. Big hugs. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Tuckers Mom

He was sure a beauty..... RIP Beautiful Toby. 

Find my Boy, make a good friend, and play lots.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

You could not have loved Toby more.
HRH is at peace and with all of our BRIDGE BABIES.


----------



## maggie1951

Barb so sorry so the loss of HRH no-one could have done anymore for him you treated just like a an HRH.

Toby play hard at the bridge pain free say hello to my girls Sadie and Meggie Peg 
Sweet dream Toby


----------



## LifeOfRiley

I'm so sorry, Barb.
You'll always be able to feel Toby in your heart. A bond like yours doesn't go away, it just changes temporarily.


----------



## coppers-mom

My heart breaks for you and for me too.

Toby was such a love. I know it was time, but it is just so hard.

I told Copper there was a special friend coming to see him and to give Toby all the loving you and I can't now. You and toby meant so much to me when I joined here 3 years ago in a panic about Copper's splenic tumors. Thank you to you and to HRH.:smooch:


----------



## Rainheart

Thinking of you today... Hoping you are doing alright.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Barb, an excellent dog has finished his earthly visit, leaving behind a wealth of memories and much heartbreak for you and yours. He's well and whole now, embraced by a new pack, including all our angels who left sorrow in their wake. May you remember to breathe through your grief and let his life gladden your heart when you are able.....I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## janababy

I am so sorry for your loss Barb. We lost our beloved Buddy last week. I so know your pain. Take care.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Toby may you enjoy everything on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge you loved in life.


----------



## puddinhd58

Barb, I am so sorry......he was so loved...Run Free Toby! Run like the wind. (Say hi to Rusty for me)


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am speechless. How did you do that? It's just stunning. I'm sobbing uncontrollably I love it so much.




sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
> _Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Beautiful!


----------



## msdogs1976

My sincere condolences. RIP Toby.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Barb, I think Toby would sing this to you if he could..... I can see him running free and healthy.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny & Maggie's Mom*

Penny & Maggie's Mom

I agree that TOBY would sing this song.


----------



## GoldenMum

While I am so sorry for your loss, Toby is now pain free running at the bridge. What a wonderful charmed life he had here on earth. My heart goes out to you....RIP sweet boy!


----------



## luvgld7

Barb - I am so very sorry for your loss. It is a heartbreak that pierces you to the core.


----------



## gdgli

Again, I'm sorry. Remind yourself that you did all you could for Toby. Smile and say that you gave him a life that he would not have had elsewhere. You will find some comfort this way.

George


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Sending you (((hugs))) and wishing I could do more.


----------



## patrice

I am so sorry for your loss. He was very loved. It is so hard to lose them.


----------



## coppers-mom

I cry every time I see this thread. I know you had to be strong and let your boy go - thankfully before it got too bad - but I also know how empty it feels and how sad you are.

The love we share is worth the pain we feel when they have to go, but it sure hurts.
You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

Just checking in on you and sending my love. Toby is playing with all of our pets at the Bridge!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Just checking in to let you know, Barb, that I'm thinking of you. The sun is shining today, it's a new day. Hugs to you.


----------



## PrincessDi

Barb, You've been in my thoughts today. Just wanted you to know that we care about you and feel awful about your heart break. You were the most wonderful Mommy to Toby. There is truly no finer example of a parent and caregiver. You truly set the bar for all of us. Hugs to you!


----------



## DNL2448

Saw this on Facebook and thought of you, as I have so much this past week.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Godspeed sweet Toby, play hard boy. So sorry for your loss Barb. He fought long and hard to be with you as long as he could. 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Sally's Mom

What a sweet endearing face.. All my best wishes.


----------



## amy22

Hugs to you Barb, Im so very sorry. RIP Toby


----------



## lgnutah

I haven't been on much as I am with an ailing family member in another state.
My heart is with you in your sorrow and loss.


----------



## Packleader

Barb, I am sooo sorry for your loss. Toby is running free and playing hard. The end is just a new beginning. He will be keeping busy until you meet again.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

I'm so sorry.


----------



## outabout

I am so sorry for you loss. I have followed Toby's story from time to time, such a sweet boy. RIP Toby.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

OMG, I need to sign in more. Gave me a good Saturday night cry, I am so sorry!


----------



## coppers-mom

:smooch: I know Toby is still in your heart. Every day and every minute of every day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

absolutely! I find myself thinking of him constantly.



coppers-mom said:


> :smooch: I know Toby is still in your heart. Every day and every minute of every day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Toby, you left your pawprints in my heart. Run free sweet boy with my Buddy and other golden babies till we meet again.
Hugs to Barb. I feel your pain.


----------

